# 93 maxima SE lack of power, stall, die.



## reddwarf1387 (Apr 13, 2012)

I am new here and I am new to working on cars. I can figure out how to fix most things if pointed in the right direction. I have a 93 maxima SE 183,000 miles on it. sometimes it runs well sometimes it doesn't. 

Some mornings I'll go out start the car to let it warm up (mostly when it's cold to defrost) I'll go in fix a cup of coffee come back out the car isn't running. I'll start it back up get in it and drive down the road. somewhere in the 35-45 mph range the car will start to jerk the engine will rev up then decline quickly and in succession. I let off the gas and then press the gas and usually everything goes back to normal. then it's time to stop at a traffic light. sometimes the engine will quit, however most of the time it keeps running. also I have noticed that sometimes when taking off from a stop it has next to no power. it just crawls then picks up, sometimes nearly sending me to the back seat.

I have put fuel injector cleaner in the car twice. I just had an oil change and transmission fluid is okay. 

something else to note is that some thieving bastard broke into my car through the sunroof and stole the Bose radio. as a result the sunroof leaked and now the dome lights, sunroof and overhead lights in the front no longer work. also the lights for the climate control do not work either. I noticed the other day that the power/comfort switch clicks alot no matter what position it is in. 

okay guys sorry to rattle on but I wanted to be thorough there is one more problem which deserves note here. The shifter does not shift into drive unless you first go down past drive and then up into drive. 

All i want to fix for the moment is the jerking/staling and dieing problem it has.
any suggestions? I appreciate any help.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The shifter issue may be as simple as installing new shift linkage bushings. They are plastic and located above the heat shield for the exhaust and would often deteriorate over time. You'll need to get under the car and check, but it's not a difficult nor expensive fix, if that's what it is. Lower the heat shield, remove the clevis pin and washer, remove the old bushing (if it's still there) and reverse to install. 

The DOHC 3.0L in the 92-94 Maximas was a good motor with few problems. One problem it did have was with the ignition coils failing and, sometimes, emitting RF interference that would penetrate the EGI harness and mess up the ECM, causing stalling issues. Often, this would not even set a trouble code, which makes it difficult to determine if it is a coil (or coils) issue and which coil (or coils) is bad. Sometimes you could remove the coils and visually inspect them for cracks, which is a sure sign that a coils is bad. However, a coil could fail and still not be cracked. This usually leads one to replace all 6 coils. As far as the RF interference, Nissan (back in the day) instructed to run a supplemental ground wire from the power transistor ground circuit to the negative battery cable terminal. The RF interference issue can only be diagnosed while using a Nissan Consult scantool while the incident occurs. The interference causes the ECM to lose communication and the scantool will not be able to view any data.


----------



## derek flint (Jun 7, 2008)

I had a 91 maxima and it sounds like the oxygen sensor might need replacing?


----------

